# Help Q9550 not stable even in 3.4(F..ing mad) Really.



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Guys.I need real help with this freaking chip.I'm playing around  few month with it.still no luck. This Q9550 wont be stable even at 3.4 ghz. After 1-3 min of prime95 or OCCT I've got my system shut down. Sometime with BSOD.I made few screenshots to share with U,but have no idia how to post them here.any help on that will appreciate as well.
Cooler Master HAF X
Asus P5Q SE2
Q9550 2.83ghz -current(3.4ghz) I wanna run it at 3.8ghz
I have Corsair H50 water cooler 
OCZ MemoryC-6400 4GB (OCZ2N800SR2G) 2.1v with air cooler on top
HD 5850 Stable and working smooth at 1007 core clock 1257 memory clock at 1.3v(overclocked)With Unlocked Bios from MSI.
WD HDD 500Gb 7200rpm
Kingston SSD 64gb
so i do not have any problem with cooling.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37607&stc=1&d=1282615686


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

I got this .now I know how to post pic.


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

Try taking the NB voltage up some set the RAM voltage up some as well . maybe you will get stable .


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you ran memtest just to make sure your memory isn't limiting you?

You can attach images to your post or use TPU's image host if you want to post images.

BTW I just noticed your +12V is pretty darn low.  The tolerance lower limit is 11.4V which is what your reading is and it's usually better for your +12V to be a little high than low.  Check it in the BIOS because it may be an erroneous reading.

You could also try upping your NB voltage to 1.2V or 1.3V.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

I trying everything!


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

Everything looks fine except you need to set your North Bridge voltage to 1.3v to start. Do that and test stability again.

Is your RAM black with the SLI sticker in the middle? If so, set that to 4 4-4-15 1T and 2.1v


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2010)

Whats the max voltage for the ram ?.  I see you got it @2.10v so did you check in the bios what voltage it was actually running.

I don't have that board but if i set my ram @ 2.10v it kill it sooner or later as mine adds 0.08v


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

That whhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37612&stc=1&d=1282616851y I posted this pic First.to compare all those reading.this is 3 more my Bios frohttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37613&stc=1&d=http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37614&stc=1&d=12826168511282616851m


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

Set your NB voltage to 1.3 maybe even 1.4 v . You can adjust the ram later once you get the NB stable . I think you are trying too many things at once take it slow and one thing at a time as well .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

My voltage is (at default) 2.1 DDR2 800mhz



trickson said:


> Set your NB voltage to 1.3 maybe even 1.4 v . You can adjust the ram later once you get the NB stable . I think you are trying too many things at once take it slow and one thing at a time as well .



I tried no help.Yes I did one step at the time,first  idid just add more FSB with same VCore voltage trying boot to WIN, till it gets unstable,then add a bit more voltage to the core (a notch at a time),get stable. and trying again add some FSB .......

you need more  pic  i will make them it's easier for you to follow my problem



streetfighter 2 said:


> Have you ran memtest just to make sure your memory isn't limiting you?
> 
> You can attach images to your post or use TPU's image host if you want to post images.
> 
> ...



That why I post 1st pic ,to compare those readings,can u take a look at them with more attention please ???


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok I've tried to run it at 3.8ghz ,my vltage in Bios was 1.5185 and on CPU-Z 1.42,I played games about an hour or so,no problem,CPU did not go over 54 c ,but after running  prime or OCCt, take 1 min to 3 to shut my system down as well,and one more thing Vcore for this chip was a bit High(in my opinion)but  I can't tell you how hot it gets couse,  I can't Test it with Prime or OCCT .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everything looks fine except you need to set your North Bridge voltage to 1.3v to start. Do that and test stability again.
> 
> Is your RAM black with the SLI sticker in the middle? If so, set that to 4 4-4-15 1T and 2.1v



Ok I will give it to try right now. and post it back as soon as I test it.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everything looks fine except you need to set your North Bridge voltage to 1.3v to start. Do that and test stability again.
> 
> Is your RAM black with the SLI sticker in the middle? If so, set that to 4 4-4-15 1T and 2.1v



thanks man , but it wont work for me. just getting Mad more.may be P5Q SE 2 not for overclocking.


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> thanks man , but it wont work for me. just getting Mad more.may be P5Q SE 2 not for overclocking.



You should have the P5Q pro turbo the SE was not a good OCer !


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> You should have the P5Q pro turbo the SE was not a good OCer !



yea ,but on that moment when I bought this board,I did not know anything about overclocking.
is that deferent  Bios settings ??? like VTT core PLL ??? couse I do not have any of this.And one maybe stupid Q .can I Flash bios from pro turbo to SE to make it work??? or it's Imposibble and big NO NO NO.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everything looks fine except you need to set your North Bridge voltage to 1.3v to start. Do that and test stability again.
> 
> Is your RAM black with the SLI sticker in the middle? If so, set that to 4 4-4-15 1T and 2.1v



How do you like your AMD I'm thinking to get some of X6 1090 ,Crosshair IV Formula and some good ram.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

is any one has or had this board ,with luck of overcloking to 3.8Ghz or 4.Please .I'm sick of it.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> You should have the P5Q pro turbo the SE was not a good OCer !



How you make your Rig Stable,can U just post some settings to me,Maybe it helps.??


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 24, 2010)

funny so your motherboard wont go over 400fsp too  and whatever you too it will crash? the highest stable i could get is 398 anything over and it would get unstable(but ofcourse you have a much better mobo than my G31  )


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been running mine at 3.83 for months. Not one hickup. I think vcore is 1.27 if the utility is reporting it right. I didn't raise the NB voltage. Anyways...

First thing I'd do is put your ram at like 2v 667 5-5-5-15 where you know as a fact it'll be stable. This would eliminate the memory as the cause. Work on the CPU alone. When you try to o/c everything at once you have NO IDEA where your instability is coming from. Make ONE CHANGE AT A TIME. Start with the CPU first. Raise the fsb ONLY until you become unstable. Next raise the vcore a tad to see if that stabilizes the system. If not, put the voltage back and then try raising the NB voltage. Stabilize? If so, go back to raising the fsb some more. You have to work each variable one by one to work things up to speed. You can't just crank it all up and hope.


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> How you make your Rig Stable,can U just post some settings to me,Maybe it helps.??



Well I have the P5Q pro turbo MB . My settings are much different than you have .
First off I can get 4.0GHz ( 445 FSB ) I have also been able to hit 4.3GHz But need my tech water block when I do this and much more Vcore as well 1.5V  . To do this I had to set the NB voltage up ( way up ) to 1.4v the CPU voltage is on Auto ( 1.3V ) I set the VTT and PLL up one setting ( I can not get stability unless I set these up one notch ) . RAM is on auto , not into messing with the RAM as well I suck at it  . 
As for flashing your bios to the Pro or turbo I do not know if that would work . Again I do not mess with bios flashing as I suck at that too . :shadedshu . You may have just hit the wall with your MB and getting a pro or pro turbo maybe your only real recourse to solving this problem . It is hard to say . I would like to point out to you that the SE MB is really not designed with the over clocker in mind it is more of a rock solid stock speed MB . In any case to get you started try taking the NB voltage up some take the CPU voltage up some ( I would caution you going over 1.45v unless you have really good cooling . ) and if that still does not work then you can try taking the RAM voltage up some ( go past the rated voltage ) say if it is 1.9V stock take it to 2.0 volts or 2.1 ( this may or may not damage the RAM so be very careful ( I have never had any problems with taking the RAM I have past the rated voltage but do not have to with the Kingston RAM I have . ) . Try tinkering around some but be very careful it takes time and lots of patients to over clock . 
You really could get better results though if you get the Pro or Pro turbo MB .
OH also one more thing , I know you are new here and we all welcome you and look forward to helping you in any way that we can , But please try not to triple post so much . 
Good luck and welcome to the best PLACE for tech help and information on the planet !!!


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> I've been running mine at 3.83 for months. Not one hickup. I think vcore is 1.27 if the utility is reporting it right. I didn't raise the NB voltage. Anyways...
> 
> First thing I'd do is put your ram at like 2v 667 5-5-5-15 where you know as a fact it'll be stable. This would eliminate the memory as the cause. Work on the CPU alone. When you try to o/c everything at once you have NO IDEA where your instability is coming from. Make ONE CHANGE AT A TIME. Start with the CPU first. Raise the fsb ONLY until you become unstable. Next raise the vcore a tad to see if that stabilizes the system. If not, put the voltage back and then try raising the NB voltage. Stabilize? If so, go back to raising the fsb some more. You have to work each variable one by one to work things up to speed. You can't just crank it all up and hope.



are you running the same MB P5Q SE2 ???


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> funny so your motherboard wont go over 400fsp too  and whatever you too it will crash? the highest stable i could get is 398 anything over and it would get unstable(but ofcourse you have a much better mobo than my G31  )



I was able to hit 3.8 ghz and play BFBC 2 for few hours no problems,but when I start to test it with prime or OCCT it crashes after 1min or 2.   this is last time I did test with 3.4 and it crash after 10 min ,But I still playing the game with no issues . That Sound Wierd don't you think? .http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37620&stc=1&d=1282636918


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> are you running the same MB P5Q SE2 ???



No. I have an ASUS board. Have you tried my suggestion?


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well I have the P5Q pro turbo MB . My settings are much different than you have .
> First off I can get 4.0GHz ( 445 FSB ) I have also been able to hit 4.3GHz But need my tech water block when I do this and much more Vcore as well 1.5V  . To do this I had to set the NB voltage up ( way up ) to 1.4v the CPU voltage is on Auto ( 1.3V ) I set the VTT and PLL up one setting ( I can not get stability unless I set these up one notch ) . RAM is on auto , not into messing with the RAM as well I suck at it  .
> As for flashing your bios to the Pro or turbo I do not know if that would work . Again I do not mess with bios flashing as I suck at that too . :shadedshu . You may have just hit the wall with your MB and getting a pro or pro turbo maybe your only real recourse to solving this problem . It is hard to say . I would like to point out to you that the SE MB is really not designed with the over clocker in mind it is more of a rock solid stock speed MB . In any case to get you started try taking the NB voltage up some take the CPU voltage up some ( I would caution you going over 1.45v unless you have really good cooling . ) and if that still does not work then you can try taking the RAM voltage up some ( go past the rated voltage ) say if it is 1.9V stock take it to 2.0 volts or 2.1 ( this may or may not damage the RAM so be very careful ( I have never had any problems with taking the RAM I have past the rated voltage but do not have to with the Kingston RAM I have . ) . Try tinkering around some but be very careful it takes time and lots of patients to over clock .
> You really could get better results though if you get the Pro or Pro turbo MB .
> ...



You think 1.5v or 1.53 it's gonna be O.K. with Corsair H50?? to get 3.8 or 3.9 ghz ??? I do not see high temp at all on my system ,even when I rise voltages up to 1.6,(I Know it's dangerous)the highest I've got was 54 c under 100% load ,but only for 3 min,then I got BSOD, and my system temp never go over 30 c.if you check my system spec.So as far as i know cooling it's not my problem,for my 5850 I have aftermarket cooler.,for CPU aftermarket as well. case HAF X very COOL.I will try 450 FSB ,1.48 vcore in Bios so that is gonna give me 1.39-1.40 in CPU-Z is that O.K.? And I have multiplayer  6-8.5 max


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> No. I have an ASUS board. Have you tried my suggestion?



I will try it now.and post results back to you. O yea with Rampage formula I could do some good OC.
wish to have one.but limited with budget right now,may be 2-3 month ,and I'll get some nice MB CPU


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> No. I have an ASUS board. Have you tried my suggestion?



so , I've tried what you said,but when I start to change FSB, memory changes with it,and I don't have a option to unlink memory from FSB like in others Asus Models , Now I start to think I have Piece of CRAP.But thanks any way.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> so , I've tried what you said,but when I start to change FSB, memory changes with it,and I don't have a option to unlink memory from FSB like in others Asus Models , Now I start to think I have Piece of CRAP.But thanks any way.



So it could very well be your ram flaking out. I can't imagine a board having overclocking abilities but no way to unlink the memory. You sure?

EDIT - Page 2-13 of the english manual shows the ability to set the DRAM frequency.


----------



## mm67 (Aug 24, 2010)

All P45 boards have memory speed linked to FSB speed, if you want to use FSB higher than 400 then your memories must be capable of that also.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 24, 2010)

mm67 said:


> All P45 boards have memory speed linked to FSB speed, if you want to use FSB higher than 400 then your memories must be capable of that also.



Then why does his BIOS list a DRAM speed?


----------



## mm67 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know Asus boards but to me that looks like the memory multiplier setting on Gigabyte boards, available choices depend on FSB strap, on OP's case FSB strap 400 and Dram frequency DDR2-800 would be the correct choice meaning 1/1 FSB/Dram ratio. Even then his 800 MHz Ram would have to able to overclock to 900 MHz to run at 3.8 GHz.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> So it could very well be your ram flaking out. I can't imagine a board having overclocking abilities but no way to unlink the memory. You sure?
> 
> EDIT - Page 2-13 of the english manual shows the ability to set the DRAM frequency.



look at the pic i point some issue there. shttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37627&stc=1&d=1282665307


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

right now I'm on 3.8 games runs Great,till I try to stress it even with 3D Mark vantage(CPU TEST Only)it crashhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37628&stc=1&d=1282665836es.take a look on pic


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

The problem is entirely the motherboard.

I'm telling you now, you will not get it stable with any large overclock on the CPU, it barely is capable of running Quads at stock frequencies.  Why?  Because it only has a *4 Phase* CPU power system!:shadedshu

Compare that to the P5Q Deluxe that has a 16 Phase CPU power system, or even the standard P5Q that has a 8 Phase CPU power system.  A 4 Phase power system simply is not capable of delivering the stable power necessary to support an overclocked Quad-Core CPU.

You can pump all the voltage you want through every part of the system, but it won't overcome the fact that once the CPU becomes truly stressed the VRMs start going crazy and put out unstable voltages.  And unstable voltages will lead to an unstable CPU.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 24, 2010)

ketxxx modded bios for these MB's might help have a read http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65409&highlight=p5q-pro

bios list http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1471018&postcount=505


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem is entirely the motherboard.
> 
> I'm telling you now, you will not get it stable with any large overclock on the CPU, it barely is capable of running Quads at stock frequencies.  Why?  Because it only has a *4 Phase* CPU power system!:shadedshu
> 
> ...



WOW ,That's Helpful. So Now I have to get rid of it,and buy X58+ i7 930 or P55+i7 875K ???


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 24, 2010)

You can only do so much and if it don't work its not going to work so you have a choise, upgrade the hole system or buy a new mobo for the cpu you have and hope it will overclock to the speeds you want.

No one here can work miricals for you.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Frogger said:


> ketxxx modded bios for these MB's might help have a read http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65409&highlight=p5q-pro



yea yea I'm already did,and Download gave it try no luck.
May be if I flash it to PRO or Deluxe it will work. Is That Possible??????????????????????or BIG NO NO NO!!! just flash same model bios to same model.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^^^^BIG NO NO NO!!! just flash same model


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 24, 2010)

honestly I'd try to loosen your timings. 5-5-5-15 is a good set and might make the difference


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem is entirely the motherboard.
> 
> I'm telling you now, you will not get it stable with any large overclock on the CPU, it barely is capable of running Quads at stock frequencies.  Why?  Because it only has a *4 Phase* CPU power system!:shadedshu
> 
> ...



This is the very thing that is holding you back . If you truly want to OC then you need a MB that can provide more power and stable power to the CPU . I found this out the hard way as well . This is why I went with the P5Q pro turbo MB .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> honestly I'd try to loosen your timings. 5-5-5-15 is a good set and might make the difference



to where ? I'm already tried to:
4,4,4,15 
5,4,4,15
5,5,5,15
default is (5-4-4-15 2.1v)
MY MOBO SUCK.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> to where ? I'm already tried to:
> 4,4,4,15
> 5,4,4,15
> 5,5,5,15
> ...



5-5-5-18 is a bit looser. i'm not familiar with your ram but if you're OCing it quite a bit 6-6-6-18 might even be necessary. Just give it a shot if it doesnt work then no harm done


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

Look all the RAM timing adjustments in the world are not going to help . You are not going to get that thing past or even close to 400 FSB as stated above . the ONLY way you are going to do this is with a better MB one with 8-16 Phase power for the CPU . Your CPU needs more power and that 4 Phase power hook up is just not going to cut it . That Quad needs stable power and it is not getting it . Get a NEW Mother Board .

Get this one and you will see a huge improvement .

Computer Hardware,Motherboards,Intel Motherboards,...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 to Trickson

Just get a new motherboard, and not an SE because in this case SE=Sucky Edition.  The open box P5Q Pro Turbo is a nice choice for $90, and certainly a lot cheaper then a whole new i7 build.


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> +1 to Trickson
> 
> Just get a new motherboard, and not an SE because in this case SE=Sucky Edition.  The open box P5Q Pro Turbo is a nice choice for $90, and certainly a lot cheaper then a whole new i7 build.



Yeah the only way you will see any over clock with that Quad is with a better MB Plain simple and to the point . I bought mine from new egg and it was an open box got it for the same price too ! It is still the best MB I have had for this CPU and really has taken it places no other MB could have ever !


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea I will do it now,buying an open box,I will let you know,how it works for me


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Yea I will do it now,buying an open box,I will let you know,how it works for me



You should be able to hit 4.0GHz no problem . 
I would also like to point out there is a thanks button on the forums here you should try using it more often as well .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> You should be able to hit 4.0GHz no problem .
> I would also like to point out there is a thanks button on the forums here you should try using it more often as well .



Yes I'll do,I just wrighting from my phone,there is no thanks button there.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> You should be able to hit 4.0GHz no problem .
> I would also like to point out there is a thanks button on the forums here you should try using it more often as well .



Happy now I press it  at all posts


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Happy now I press it  at all posts


LOL you are the MAN !


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2010)

Start at step 1-
Figure out your particulars..
For instance-

Drop the multi and crank the fsb and see where you hit a wall.
Then set cpu to stock speeds and crank your ram speeds, see where you hit a wall.

Take down each wall one at a time, that board is not great for clocking however this is the best way to figure out where your problem is instead of shooting voltages and timings around blindly.

In the end you will spend much less time figuring out your clock speeds and getting it stable.


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Start at step 1-
> Figure out your particulars..
> For instance-
> 
> ...



The problem is he will hit the wall once the CPU needs more power the MB just can not push the power needed .


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2010)

trickson said:


> The problem is he will hit the wall once the CPU needs more power the MB just can not push the power needed .



Ok... That doesn't change anything unless we already know for a FACT that his mainboard cannot supply the power and that's the issue. Which I *HIGHLY* doubt is the issue, unless his PSU is bad.

Overclocking 1-o-1
Step 1-
Figure out what your individual limits are, otherwise you are taking blind shots.

This is simple trouble shooting, something is stopping the system from being stable, what is it, narrow your options down, well if clock your ram up to 900 and it's stable you know your ram and memory controller is good for it, so next step drop your cpu multi to 6x and crank the fsb to 450, well that puts your chip at 2.7, that's slower than it's rated for, if that's stable you know your ram and board are good for it, then raise the multi and see where you chip caps out.

Now we all know that it's really a mix between them all but you are always best off narrowing it down the best you can, it's exactly how I found out my old P5K-E just wouldn't do over 450FSB on my Q9550 without voltages that were too high to really be safe without cooling upgrades on the chipset.


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Ok... That doesn't change anything unless we already know for a FACT that his mainboard cannot supply the power and that's the issue. Which I *HIGHLY* doubt is the issue, unless his PSU is bad.
> 
> Overclocking 1-o-1
> Step 1-
> ...



The fact is that MB is the problem . Look that Quad needs way more power and it just aint getting it . The only thing powering it is a 4 pin power connector and from MY OWN experience a 4 pin power connector on the MB is NOT enough not by a long shot not for a quad core , what is needed is an 8 pin power connector this will deliver the power needed to overclock the CPU . But hey I am just saying this is my personal experience is all .


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 25, 2010)

I think FSB Termination voltage is the answer here.  Try 1.26 or 1.3 and see what happens.


----------



## 97sslude (Aug 25, 2010)

I know it's your mb but what's the stepping on your Q9550? just curious.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 25, 2010)

trickson said:


> The fact is that MB is the problem.


I wouldn't second guess that at any rate, it's very possible it's not a good board for clocking 



> Look that Quad needs way more power and it just aint getting it . The only thing powering it is a 4 pin power connector and from MY OWN experience a 4 pin power connector on the MB is NOT enough not by a long shot not for a quad core , what is needed is an 8 pin power connector this will deliver the power needed to overclock the CPU . But hey I am just saying this is my personal experience is all .



The fact of the 4pin connector not being able to supply enough power is silly, it's possible that the mainboard will not draw enough but consider this an 18awg wire @ 12v can easily draw 20+ amps, so unless his cpu is drawing over 240 watts it's not the issue itself. Now they do say there is an unofficial limit of 192 watts on that 4pin plug, still not an issue for this chip.

The changeover from an electronics standpoint was stupid and pointless.

I'm not arguing against your experience by all means, I wouldn't doubt it, but it would be the lack of ability to supply power from the mainboard, not from that being a 4pin vs 8pin.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 25, 2010)

chek your northbridge. i had the p5q se and it had a crappy little block on it and that could be limiting you


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> chek your northbridge. i had the p5q se and it had a crappy little block on it and that could be limiting you



Was it good at over clocking a quad core ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The 4 pin is capable of 150w, IIRC, a 8-pin is 300w.  So the 4-pin shouldn't be the major issue, and in fact I've done plenty of overclocking with a 4-pin(on a board that accepts an 8-pin no less).  Now, 4-pin connectors can certainly be an idicator of a poor overclocking board though, usually because they have so few PWM Phases that they can't handle more than 150w, if that.

The problem is once the power gets into the PWM circuits, and is converted and deliveried to the CPU.  The 4 Phase setup just can't provide a stable voltage to the CPU under the load of an overclocked quad.


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The 4 pin is capable of 150w, IIRC, a 8-pin is 300w.  So the 4-pin shouldn't be the major issue, and in fact I've done plenty of overclocking with a 4-pin(on a board that accepts an 8-pin no less).  Now, 4-pin connectors can certainly be an idicator of a poor overclocking board though, usually because they have so few PWM Phases that they can't handle more than 150w, if that.
> 
> The problem is once the power gets into the PWM circuits, and is converted and deliveried to the CPU.  The 4 Phase setup just can't provide a stable voltage to the CPU under the load of an overclocked quad.



Yes I agree , I had my Q6600 one a 4 pin but I also could not get it past 3.0Ghz stable once I got an 8 pin power connector it went to 3.6GHz . 
I am not saying it can not be done but I am saying from what he is stating in his posts it will not be happening unless he gets a MB that can hand out more stable power to the chip is all . But keep tinkering maybe you will get some were . I don't think so but give it a shot .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

97sslude said:


> i know it's your mb but what's the stepping on your q9550? Just curious.



q9550 c1


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

O.K. Guys I got a P5Q Pro Turbo at my local store for $100 .Not Bad For New  one .I will play on in tonight, and let you know a deference tomorrow.
thanks to all.


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> O.K. Guys I got a P5Q Pro Turbo at my local store for $100 .Not Bad For New  one .I will play on in tonight, and let you know a deference tomorrow.
> thanks to all.



WOW cool you should be able to hit 4GHz .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

trickson said:


> WOW cool you should be able to hit 4GHz .



Hi again.Yea this is a huge difference,I was able to hit 3.8  with all settings on Auto (just Playing),O.K now I'm at 3.6 stable 1.35625v  with OCCT .But when I do Intel Burn test I got This: " check the pic " ,even if I drop Vcore to 1.3475.
(I Do not use Turbo V for now ,just bring it for you to take a look ,what I have in my Bios settings)What do I have to do to make it more cooler drop NB or Up Memory. Any suggestion ?
Is this a Top Temp or nothing worry about ???


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37651&stc=1&d=1282712975


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Hi again.Yea this is a huge difference,I was able to hit 3.8  with all settings on Auto (just Playing),O.K now I'm at 3.6 stable 1.35625v  with OCCT .But when I do Intel Burn test I got This: " check the pic " ,even if I drop Vcore to 1.3475.
> (I Do not use Turbo V for now ,just bring it for you to take a look ,what I have in my Bios settings)What do I have to do to make it more cooler drop NB or Up Memory. Any suggestion ?
> Is this a Top Temp or nothing worry about ???
> 
> ...



OK now try taking a small fan put it on your NB like I did . take the NB voltage up to 1.3 or even 1.4 at that time . You should also not need to set the Vcore for this at all . But I will check my bios settings for you and report back to you as there are some settings that you need to set that will give you that boost to get to ( I hope 4.0GHz ) just hold on some ok ?




Old pic but you see the fan right ? 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

OK here you are I took pictures of my settings for you . Note that I have the NB voltage set to auto and well my system is stable with this on auto so you may or may not have to set this just yet . But this took Kingston Hyper X RAM this is why I no longer need that voltage on the NB it is really good RAM !


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

So is there any progress or not ?


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

trickson said:


> So is there any progress or not ?



Sorry I just got home,did some shopping with my wife.did not have chance to take a look at your stuff yet. I'll let you know.
Oh and I don't see the pic with the Fan on NB ,some error or somesthing.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

OH Now I see The PIC THANKS MAN !!!!!


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

trickson said:


> OK here you are I took pictures of my settings for you . Note that I have the NB voltage set to auto and well my system is stable with this on auto so you may or may not have to set this just yet . But this took Kingston Hyper X RAM this is why I no longer need that voltage on the NB it is really good RAM !



What the speed of your RAM 800 1066 1333 ???
mine is 800? 
just wondering .


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 25, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> What the speed of your RAM 800 1066 1333 ???
> mine is 800?
> just wondering .



I would guess 1066, judging by the first pic.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I would guess 1066, judging by the first pic.



Yea that what I thought.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

trickson said:


> So is there any progress or not ?


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37655&stc=1&d=1282733233
this is My system look a like,
Just sharing...


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh GUYS I'm So sorry for my english.My 1st language is Russian.
Just let you know ,I may make mistakes.


----------



## trickson (Aug 25, 2010)

My ram is running at 1066 yes . so how goes it ?


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> So is there any progress or not ?



So I've tried your settings and I got this two screens.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37661&stc=1&d=1282734420

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37662&stc=1&d=1282734452


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> So I've tried your settings and I got this to screens.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37661&stc=1&d=1282734420
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37662&stc=1&d=1282734452



Well what works for one may not work for another . Try taking things slower , set one thing at a time if you can get 3.6 -3.8 you are on track but this depends on lots of things as well . That mobo will OC that chip just fine , The RAM maybe the next thing in question .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> My ram is running at 1066 yes . so how goes it ?



Oh,  wich slots do I have to use for memory, yellow or Black ? Or it's no matter.
I see you using black, and I'm using yellow.
any difference?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Oh,  wich slots do I have to use for memory, yellow or Black ? Or it's no matter.
> I see you using black, and I'm using yellow.
> any difference?



No difference, just a different set, doesn't matter one bit, some move back to allow more room for heatsinks and such, some just like one vs the other.


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

niko084 said:


> No difference, just a different set, doesn't matter one bit, some move back to allow more room for heatsinks and such, some just like one vs the other.



+1 Makes no difference at all .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

niko084 said:


> No difference, just a different set, doesn't matter one bit, some move back to allow more room for heatsinks and such, some just like one vs the other.



yea .I just asking couse my friend Has an EVGA p55 FTW and if he run 2 sticks, he has to use only particular slots.
That was a Just Question to be sure.


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

What have you done so far ? Give me details as what you have set and how please lets try to get this guys CPU to 4.0GHz come ! 
I am calling on all tech power uppers to help out COME on people step up ! Let dshow this guy how we all roll here ! Yes Erocker You to !


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> What have you done so far ? Give me details as what you have set and how please lets try to get this guys CPU to 4.0GHz come !
> I am calling on all tech power uppers to help out COME on people step up ! Let dshow this guy how we all roll here ! Yes Erocker You to !



I'm still fighting with my 72 c and over temp,to find some sweet spot.for 3.6 almost done.
i need shutdown and restart for now.(i'm using this PC to talk to you guys)
And I'm definitely WANNA DO THIS CHIP at 4 ghz and may be over.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K Now I boot in to Windows at FSB 460 3.9 Vcore 1.38125v, mem 2.02v, FSB Term Volt 1.34v,CPU PLL 1.52v, NB 1.40v mem timing Auto.
But something strange ,My resolution change automaticly from 1680-1050 to 1280-1024.and I can't change it back, maybe I need reinstall Video driver???
And I got message .. (check  the pic ) What is that ???? I've never had that before.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37663&stc=1&d=1282739504


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

Now I got this: FSB 450 at 3.82 ghz Vcore 1.38125 NB 1.4v mem 1.96V everything else is on AUTO,still Fail on OCCT.
shud I give it more NB voltage a notch to 1.42v, or up or down Vcore,or may be GTLvoltage ref to cpu??? or mem to 1.98 or up?


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

Try taking the RAM to 2.0v and the CPU to 1.4v your NB should be fine . OCCT is extreme so watch them temps . and you may want to look into better cooling as well .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Try taking the RAM to 2.0v and the CPU to 1.4v your NB should be fine . OCCT is extreme so watch them temps . and you may want to look into better cooling as well .



So do you think Corsair H50 not good enough???
May be H70 ??? $80 not too bad?


----------



## 97sslude (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37655&stc=1&d=1282733233
> this is My system look a like,
> Just sharing...



I see you have a sniper too. Looks good.


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> So do you think Corsair H50 not good enough???
> May be H70 ??? $80 not too bad?



Only if your temps are too high if not then it should be fine . My cooling is way custom . 
Oh wow that is your case ? Man that is nice too . I should give you temps that are nice and cool as long as you have some good fans on the rad I see no problem . Have you been able to get stable ? I sure hope so .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

97sslude said:


> I see you have a sniper too. Looks good.


what is the sniper??? Case???
HAF X


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Only if your temps are too high if not then it should be fine . My cooling is way custom .
> Oh wow that is your case ? Man that is nice too . I should give you temps that are nice and cool as long as you have some good fans on the rad I see no problem . Have you been able to get stable ? I sure hope so .



at 3.6 ghz I got stable.but 3.8ghz still playing arround .
mem 2.0 and Vcore 1.4 did not work.
may be NB ??????????is that safe totake itabove 1.4 ???


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes you can take it a little higher but it might just be the RAM holding you back .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K I'll try.But how many notches 1-3 is that fine ??? or too much?
And RAM Default Volt Is 2.1


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> O.K I'll try.But how many notches 1-3 is that fine ??? or too much?
> And RAM Default Volt Is 2.1



Try taking the RAM to 2.2Volts . 1.43 on NB is as high as I would go . Keep tinkering though . The Q9550 may have just hit the wall at 3.6Ghz . But keep trying . There are many more people here that know how to OC better than I do . I wished they would get on here and help as well .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37665&stc=1&d=1282759580

I got this error for core# 3
Can you reed those errors(couse I'm suck on that)
May be You can tell me,what I have to change.
and it looks like stable but......this thing .......


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

are you guys still here?


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

Were are you at on it right now ? Post your settings all the bios ones please .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Were are you at on it right now ? Post your settings all the bios ones please .



there is a pic in above post .can you take a look. please


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

NO re-post . I need the BIOS pics  Only them .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> NO re-post . I need the BIOS pics  Only them .



Ok.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37677&stc=1&d=1282854935

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37678&stc=1&d=1282855165


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I see the problem . these MB don't like going over 450MHz FSB . The Mult on your CPU is at 8.5 can you change it to 9.0 ? If not that is another thing these boards don't like very much . changing the voltage at this point is not going to work . you have hit the wall unless you can get that to a X9 Multiplier !


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> I think I see the problem . these MB don't like going over 450MHz FSB . The Mult on your CPU is at 8.5 can you change it to 9.0 ? If not that is another thing these boards don't like very much . changing the voltage at this point is not going to work . you have hit the wall unless you can get that to a X9 Multiplier !



Q9550 has only 8.5 Multiplier or lower .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

may be I should try x8 multiplier


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> may be I should try x8 multiplier



You can try that it may help .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> You can try that it may help .



 Hey Man I got  Boot to Windows At 4 Ghz right now.
did not test it yet. multiplier 8.5 FSB470 Vcore 1.41875 ram 6,6,6,18 NB 1.36 CPU PLL 1.50 ,rest is on AUTO
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37679&stc=1&d=1282857115


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> You can try that it may help .



Any suggestion on that ???
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37680&stc=1&d=1282858842
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37681&stc=1&d=1282858842


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool ! You can take the GTL ref to 0.65x that would be about it . Is it stable ? run prime 95 and see . Not OCCT not just yet .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Cool ! You can take the GTL ref to 0.65x that would be about it . Is it stable ? run prime 95 and see . Not OCCT not just yet .



ok i will run prime 95 now let you know


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

You can even take the CPU to 1.45 Volts , This may add some stability .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Cool ! You can take the GTL ref to 0.65x that would be about it . Is it stable ? run prime 95 and see . Not OCCT not just yet .



first attempt of prime95 fail in 5 sec


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

Take the Vcore to 1.45 NOT any higher and the GTL ref to 0.65x . That may do the trick .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

Just be sure. Do you use all 8 pin to power your CPU or just 4(i'm using all 8) may be that giving me an overvoltage at 1.45v,it looks like over everything is kind of slow. and prime 95 fail in3 min 43 sec.


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Just be sure. Do you use all 8 pin to power your CPU or just 4(i'm using all 8) may be that giving me an overvoltage at 1.45v,it looks like over everything is kind of slow. and prime 95 fail in3 min 43 sec.



Yes 8 pin power on mine too . Thing is it may have hit the wall . I am out of ideas now . sorry . Hey but you can over clock better right ? Just keep tinkering with it .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yes 8 pin power on mine too . Thing is it may have hit the wall . I am out of ideas now . sorry . Hey but you can over clock better right ? Just keep tinkering with it .



Oh yea. I will working on it, till I break my record.and will post my progress


----------



## trickson (Aug 26, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Oh yea. I will working on it, till I break my record.and will post my progress



Good luck my friend I am glad I could help what little I did ( If any )   ...


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 29, 2010)

trickson said:


> Good luck my friend I am glad I could help what little I did ( If any )   ...



is any idea what should I raise ??? it looks not bad ,just one core went down  with an error.
can you take a look? 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37734&stc=1&d=1283067688

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37735&stc=1&d=1283067743
i do not know. third pic wont Upload some why? upload of file failed. ok
cpu 1.43125v
cpu gtl ref 0.65x
cpu pll 1.50 v
fsb term volt (auto)
DRAM volt 2.12
NB volt 1.36 v
pcie sata  (auto)
LLC (Enebled)
CPU spred sp  (disableb)
pcie spred sp (disabled)
cpu clock skew (auto)
nb clock skew (auto)
cpu margin enhanecement (prformance mode)


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would suggest dropping the multiplier from 8.5 to 6.  This will temporarily drop the CPU speed to allow you to run the stress test and see if it is the CPU causing the error, or something else.

The RAM running at 943MHz might be too much for it, even with the loose timings, is there an option to run the RAM at a slower speed?


----------



## mm67 (Aug 29, 2010)

1:1 FSB : DRAM ratio is the lowest you can get on Intel board, only Nvidia boards allow unlinking of memory and FSB


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 29, 2010)

78 degrees still seems high to me. maybe you should back down the voltage. its very possible that voltage isnt the issue. +1 to newtekie's suggestion.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 29, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I would suggest dropping the multiplier from 8.5 to 6.  This will temporarily drop the CPU speed to allow you to run the stress test and see if it is the CPU causing the error, or something else.
> 
> The RAM running at 943MHz might be too much for it, even with the loose timings, is there an option to run the RAM at a slower speed?



hi thanks for advise I'l give it a shot today.But on 3.6 ghz it works Fine even with prime95.this settings:
FSB : 425
Mulyiplier 8.5
PCI E freguency 100
Dram 851 mhz
strap to NB 333
all timing (auto)
Mem OC charger (enebled)
Ai clock twister (stronger)
cpu 1.31875v
cpu gtl ref (auto)
cpu pll (auto)1.70 v
fsb term volt (auto)
DRAM volt 1.80v
NB volt 1.10 (auto)
pcie sata (auto)
LLC (Enebled)
CPU spred sp (disableb)
pcie spred sp (disabled)
cpu clock skew (auto)
nb clock skew (auto)
cpu margin enhanecement (prformance mode)


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I would suggest dropping the multiplier from 8.5 to 6.  This will temporarily drop the CPU speed to allow you to run the stress test and see if it is the CPU causing the error, or something else.
> 
> The RAM running at 943MHz might be too much for it, even with the loose timings, is there an option to run the RAM at a slower speed?



So I did memtest 86.i left it work over night at FSB 475 and multiplier 6 ,I got 10 Passes with 0 errors,I think my memory is fine.what else I can do?


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I just have to switch to Asus Rampage III formula  and I7 930 .disapointed for now
Now i just out of any Idea,what this chip is wants ???confused:


----------



## trickson (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that you have just rung out all you can from that Chip is all . Each chip and each MB have there limits and sorry to say yours is at that limit . You could just get a Q9650 that would get to 4.0GHz no problem as mine has . but getting a i7 is far better  .


----------



## mm67 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think one problem might be C1 revision Q9550, those just don't seem to overclock as much as E0 revision chips. If you look at Hwbot Q9550 CPU-Z rankings you won't find a lot of C1 chips with high clocks.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

trickson said:


> I think that you have just rung out all you can from that Chip is all . Each chip and each MB have there limits and sorry to say yours is at that limit . You could just get a Q9650 that would get to 4.0GHz no problem as mine has . but getting a i7 is far better  .



Do you think Asus rampage III formula and I7 930 will be good choice??? Or may be P6X58D Premium ???


----------



## trickson (Aug 30, 2010)

remdiablo said:


> Do you think Asus rampage III formula and I7 930 will be good choice??? Or may be P6X58D Premium ???



I have heard great things about the ASUS rampage but to tell you the truth I have no experience at all whit the i7 or the MB . SO do some research and see what you find good luck .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

trickson said:


> I have heard great things about the ASUS rampage but to tell you the truth I have no experience at all whit the i7 or the MB . SO do some research and see what you find good luck .



Ok .This is a deal ,right now I'm at 3.8ghz with 1.40625v ,and with OCCT temp went up to 74 c for about a 1 sec or two, most of the time it stays below 69 .Is this normal for that OC? safe ? or I need to play more with it ,drop Vcore ,rise NB or GTL ref Or PLL ????

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37767&stc=1&d=1283202269


----------



## trickson (Aug 30, 2010)

You temps are fine . Look good ! Great job .


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

trickson said:


> You temps are fine . Look good ! Great job .



Are you sure???? is Voltages OK? or high?
I will try Prime after that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Temps seem fine.


----------



## remdiablo (Aug 30, 2010)

O.K Guys Thanks A LOT to every ONE.
Special Thanks to  Trickson.
Special Thanks to  newtekie1 
Special Thanks to  mm67
This is my Final results at 3.8 ghz .Screenshot with benches !!! for CPU and GPU
and I'will run Prime 95 to make sure.
Thanks !!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37768&stc=1&d=1283205187

P.S I will Try to push it farther ........ never surrender !!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice.  At 3.8GHz there isn't much that CPU will stuggle with, those 12MB Core 2 Quads are beast processors.


----------



## trickson (Aug 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Very nice.  At 3.8GHz there isn't much that CPU will stuggle with, those 12MB Core 2 Quads are beast processors.



+1 ! good job at getting 3.8GHz .


----------

